# collective writing idea for Guitars Canada



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I've always wanted to write a song with collaborators at a distance. (i used to do with grade school classes when I was a teacher).

I'm open to an arranger, and additionally a lyrisist and vocal line composer ect....

I write lots of songs. I wanted to have distant people help make decisions about the above topics and I'll piece it together.

once the song is ready to be recorded, I'll let the forum choose from my guitars, amps, effects and tones.

Heck this could be the most boring thread ever, but it's worth a shot. 

I'm open to chatting on the phone, or taking specific direction thru the forum. Specific bars and min/sec. of where the sections are will be necessary. feel free to cut up my track on another program and post what you are suggesting.

If I feel the need to vito, I've chosen Laristotle as my "phone call" otherwise I'll try whatever the first poster writes/suggests.

choose one of the duo tracks from this playlist and use all the current sections of that track to build a song. 

a couple of actual songs found their way into the list. that's fair game too.


*here are the tracks*


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Is that your voice on track 07?
Count me in for arrangements and production.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

pick one. 

I'll also want the production to come from the collective in particular. 

so pick which track you wanna dissect. Track 7?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

sambonee said:


> pick one.
> 
> I'll also want the production to come from the collective in particular.
> 
> so pick which track you wanna dissect. Track 7?


Any of the first 3 tracks would work.

You didn't answer my first question, communication is the first requirement for working online.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

sambonee said:


> If I feel the need to vito, I've chosen Laristotle as my "phone call" otherwise I'll try whatever the first poster writes/suggests.


If you're looking for one of these







from me, it's not gonna happen.
I'll be glad to do this







for anything that comes of this project though.
Who's vito?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

My voice yes.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great, I should have a rough demo in a few days while the others decide to join.

---Update--- 
Can you make the SoundCloud tracks available for download?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll ope them up for download. 

Let us know which one you've chosen. Also you might be the only collaborator. I've often put up composing project ideas ect... With minimal interest. All good. 

Let's give it a couple of days and then decide if you're gonna do it all or others might join. What tasks are you tacking?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would have been interested but the timing is bad. I just lost my E-MU 1820 DAW workstation when I converted to Windows 10 and they are not providing any support. I'm presently working on a solution. I don't want to revert back to Windows 7 as my E-MU is quite dated and I would like to upgrade anyway but just not now. I'm waiting for the crappy winter weather. I do like what your trying to do and may look at it again in the future. I had some nice organ tracks in my head that I thought would go nicely with your tracks. As a Keyboard player first and guitar player 2nd. I may have looked at going that route. Hopefully we can collaborate at a later date.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> I would have been interested but the timing is bad. I just lost my E-MU 1820 DAW workstation when I converted to Windows 10 and they are not providing any support. I'm presently working on a solution. I don't want to revert back to Windows 7 as my E-MU is quite dated and I would like to upgrade anyway but just not now. I'm waiting for the crappy winter weather. I do like what your trying to do and may look at it again in the future. I had some nice organ tracks in my head that I thought would go nicely with your tracks. As a Keyboard player first and guitar player 2nd. I may have looked at going that route. Hopefully we can collaborate at a later date.


Pm me, maybe I can help you get your DAW running


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

they are downloadable. have been since a while back.


thanks to all who are interested in participating.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

sambonee said:


> they are downloadable. have been since a while back.


I'm on it, I'll post again as soon as I have a draft with the correct tempo map and different parts, shouldn't take more than 2 days


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

amagras said:


> Pm me, maybe I can help you get your DAW running


Thanks for the offer. I may take you up on it if I can't figure this out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2015)

@amagras. which song did you choose? I'll try throwing a bass line into the mix.
I need a reason to finally learn how to use my multi-track software.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Very excited.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

laristotle said:


> @amagras. which song did you choose? I'll try throwing a bass line into the mix.
> I need a reason to finally learn how to use my multi-track software.


IIRC it was track 7. I'll let you know for sure later. 

Guys please pm me with what software you have/use so I know how to share the session with you.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I finished the structure and tempo mapping of the song. 

Sambonee please let me know if you approve. Guitar101 & Laristotle please use it to record the Hammond and bass tracks (I couldn't delete the voice on the choirs but it still can be used as a guide for the lyrics).

Tempo: 130 bpm. 
Preferred sample rate and bit depth to match with my session: 48khz/24bit

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8JmAqfXvoeVYmJJODE5eE0tMUU/view?usp=docslist_api

Let me know if anyone have trouble downloading.

Andrei


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

amagras said:


> *Guitar101* & Laristotle please use it to record the Hammond and bass tracks (I couldn't delete the voice on the choirs but it still can be used as a guide for the lyrics).


Please re-read post #9


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I use logic 10 and reaper. Logic is my preference. Everyone should get reaper.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

@guitar101

I know but I must insist, read post 10, I'll add the word "workaround" because I'm pretty sure I can find one.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

sambonee said:


> I use logic 10 and reaper. Logic is my preference. Everyone should get reaper.


Thank you, could you please re-record the guitar track with the same timbre in 2 separate tracks? Please keep in mind the technical specs I posted. 

Do you have a lyric that fits this? Maybe we should start a new thread to write the lyrics, that way everyone can contribute a bit.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Let me wrap my head around this. 

I'll listen and respond. 

My initial idea was to chop up the original jam track and use those parts to put the arrangement together. I'll take a good listen to what you've done and import it to logic at your BPm. I have to set up the guitar. Perhaps I'll just do it in garageband (on iPhone for simplicity's sake) for the time being. 

I usually do simple demos to see the merit of the song before investing lots of time I into it.

Given yor interest amagras I declare you the full producer of track 7. Obtaining a finished demo is a good goal. I have a live drummer with whom we can work. 

I'll listen before this Tuesday and come back with some ideas. 

Still ope to other collaborators. Just keeping amagras as #7 capitan !!!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

You can use what I did as a starting point since it's already on a coherent time map. Feel free to contact me when you wrap your head.

Update: I was hoping laristotle would be able to record the bass track and someone else (more than one) would record the lead guitars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

TBH, my week's been kinda hectic so far.
I hope to be able to do something soon.
Wont be for a few days though.
My apologies.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally got my E-MU 1820 working with Windows 10 and I'm wondering why your using mp3's instead of midi files. I'm new to sending working files back and forth over the internet but doesn't a midi file carry all the tracks that can be uploaded into, in my case Sonar X1? I could then work with the tracks by adding a track and sending it back.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

@guitar101

Great to have you back on track! 

In response to your post: Because I haven't done anything midi yet. I just grabbed the audio file from soundcloud and stretched to a comprehensible standard tempo map in Pro Tools. Feel free to send me your midi tracks tho, I have a nice Hammond organ library.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool. Gonna be a hit somewhere there's a radio!!!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

It's not "Winter" enough for me to get too involved in this right now but try importing a "thesongname.mid" file from the internet into your DAW and see what you come up with. It should carry the tracks with it. You will need to work with the file as everyone creates midi file differently but when you get it working, you can save it to the format your DAW uses for editing and exporting to an mp3. Then we may be able to send the song files back and forth to add or edit tracks.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> It's not "Winter" enough for me to get too involved in this right now but try importing a "thesongname.mid" file from the internet into your DAW and see what you come up with. It should carry the tracks with it. You will need to work with the file as everyone creates midi file differently but when you get it working, you can save it to the format your DAW uses for editing and exporting to an mp3. Then we may be able to send the song files back and forth to add or edit tracks.


What are you talking about man, so far all we have is audio, mount it on our DAW with the tempo I posted, record whatever midi file you want and send me just that midi file for editing. After that I will convert that to audio so everybody else can hear what you played and get inspired by it to play their own parts.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

amagras said:


> What are you talking about man, so far all we have is audio, mount it on our DAW, record whatever midi file you want and send me just the midi for editing. After that I will convert that to audio and upload it again until we have all the instrument tracks.


That would be fine if I had anything I want you to edit. Were talking about the songs in the original post. Try to keep up.:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> That would be fine if I had anything I want you to edit. Were talking about the songs in the original post. Try to keep up.:smiley-faces-75:


So you haven't downloaded this yet? 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8JmAqfXvoeVYmJJODE5eE0tMUU/view?usp=docslist_api
Tempo: 130 bpm.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

amagras said:


> So you haven't downloaded this yet?
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8JmAqfXvoeVYmJJODE5eE0tMUU/view?usp=docslist_api


No I didn't. I want all the individual tracks or I have no interest in getting involved with this.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> No I didn't. I want all the individual tracks or I have no interest in getting involved with this.


There are no individual tracks yet!!!!!!! 
All I did was getting one of sambonee's mp3 files and put it on time with a Pro Tools session so everybody else can split it in sections and make easily a new structure or record instruments with a click track.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

amagras said:


> There are no individual tracks yet!!!!!!!
> All I did was getting one of sambonee's mp3 files and put it on time with a Pro Tools session so everybody else can split it in sections and make easily a new structure or record instruments with a click track.


Were obviously not on the same page here. When sambonee can send me a midi file of song #7, let me know.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> Were obviously not on the same page here. When sambonee can send me a midi file of song #7, let me know.


I won't but maybe someone else will  Why don't you map it yourself? The music is all there.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I do have the live tracks from that day. There will be slight blead because it was live off the floor. 

the music's all there. I'd just chop it up and loop the sections you prefer. Give that there's no voice or bass in most parts, it'll build a fine demo/ draft version if the song. Adding bass and vocals and perhaps some lead lines would finish it off. IMO of course. 

Q: midi 
A: there is none. It was all live.

- - - Updated - - -

I do have the live tracks from that day. There will be slight blead because it was live off the floor. 

the music's all there. I'd just chop it up and loop the sections you prefer. Give that there's no voice or bass in most parts, it'll build a fine demo/ draft version if the song. Adding bass and vocals and perhaps some lead lines would finish it off. IMO of course. 

Q: midi 
A: there is none. It was all live.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Amagras

Please post the track you've chosen. The 7 I see is the one with the lyrics to the stones tune. I was thinking more of on if the instrumental songs. Easier to work with. Up to you.

- - - Updated - - -

Amagras

Please post the track you've chosen. The 7 I see is the one with the lyrics to the stones tune. I was thinking more of on if the instrumental songs. Easier to work with. Up to you.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The track is number 7. Unfortunately I just got hired to record guitars for an album and won't have much time to work on this but if you can manage to record the guitar, bass, drums, vocals and organ in separate tracks I will edit mix and master everything in my studio. 
I suggest you to use as a demo the track and structure I posted earlier, it has a lot of work already done and if you can obvious the old vocal tracks on it it will serve you to create and record the lead vocals too. This demo will be particularly useful to re-record the instrument tracks since it already has a pretty standard structure and it is in time so the different blocks of newly recorded instruments can be further arranged at taste.

Remember to properly track with studio quality (48khz 24bits). Let me know and all the best, 

Andrei


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

sambonee said:


> I've always wanted to write a song with collaborators at a distance.....


Certainly nothing wrong with using this forum to collaborate, but I'm just wondering if you've checked out any of the various offerings online that are serving this exact purpose?

http://www.kompoz.com/music/home

https://splice.com/

http://myonlineband.com/

https://www.procollabs.com/


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Great idea. I'll chech it out. I got sidetracked. Thanks.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)




----------

